# Change of Company Name



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi 

I am applying for a spouse visa for my husband to settle with me in the uk from pakistan. I need some information and am hoping to find it here. I have all the required documents needed to apply for a visa. My employer has also provided me with all the necessary documents. I started working in december 2014 and mt employer provided me with a contract of employment signed and dated. In february 2015 they changed their company name by one word, it is the same employer, they have transferred assets and employees under the new name. I am hoping to apply this month, please can somebody tell me if both contracts can be used, bearing in mind i am still with the same employer, tax etc is also all up to date. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. I think you should get a letter from your employer explaining the change in company name but you are still working for the same employer.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I have a letter from my company stating all of this already. So does this mean i can still submit the case with two contract of employments? One pay slip has a different name abd ref number however the name is only different by one word whethere the word London has been added.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, fine.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you. I have seen a solicitor regarding this matter and he seems to tell me that i should wait another two months however i think he may be wrong just because of the fact that the reference numbers on the pay slip will be different. So is he wrong? I will be proividjng all the documents shown below:

Sponsorme) 

Birth certificate
Copy of overseas card and passport
6 utility bills on my name
6 bank statements
6 payslips
Introduction letter
Letter on behalf on of parents stating they will allow us to live with them free of charge for however long we wish
Lang registry
Annual mortage statement
Property inspection report

Financial requirement:

2 contract of employments 
Employment letter behalf of employer
Letter on behalf of enployers accountant stating i have been transferred to the second company and confirming i meet the financial requirement to sponsor my husband.

Call records( calls made from vectone to my husbands mobile number)

Applicant (my husband)

Marriage certificate urdu and english
Wedding photos
Birthday card sent from me on his borthday, Lime application vall logs, call records from monile, parcel receipt as gifts he sent to me
English course test results 
Is it suitable to provide his degree certificates ? 

Will look forward to hearing from you soon. Thank you.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

When you say 'on behalf of' parents/employer, is it them writing the letter or you writing it for them?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry for that mistake, i meant they have provided me with these letters.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Sorry for that mistake, i meant they have provided me with these letters.


That's fine then!

You don't need to include your oversees card.

Are your bank statements and payslips originals or online?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bank statements are all orginal. Should we include my husbands degree certificates? 

I am mainly worried about the two contracts of employments and basically just need some confirmation about this! Plz help! ?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Bank statements are all orginal. Should we include my husbands degree certificates?
> 
> I am mainly worried about the two contracts of employments and basically just need some confirmation about this! Plz help! ?


As he's taken the English language test, he doesn't need to show his degree.

Has he done the TB test? You need to include that as well.

I'm not sure about the contracts, wait for someone else to answer that.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes sorry forgot to mention that he has also taken the tb test. I was hoping to submit my case this month but the silly solicitor has confused me some say the contracts are acceptable but he said they wont be! 

Pleas somebody help with this question??

Also is the case supposed to be submitted jn sheffield rather than pakistan? By the way my husband is in pakistan.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Yes sorry forgot to mention that he has also taken the tb test. I was hoping to submit my case this month but the silly solicitor has confused me some say the contracts are acceptable but he said they wont be!
> 
> Pleas somebody help with this question??
> 
> Also is the case supposed to be submitted jn sheffield rather than pakistan? By the way my husband is in pakistan.


How much is your solicitor charging you? You should feel assured by your solicitor not make you confused or have doubts.

Yes all documents need to be sent to Sheffield.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ive only been to see him once. He seemed a bit shocked that i already had all documents ready even the introduction letter from me. I think he was expecting to write that for me himself. When he saw my two contracts he said,"you will be refused, you have two contracts therefore it means one or two payslips will have different name and reference numbers" despite this i explained to him that everything has been only transferred.

Also, does this mean i need to ask my husband to send all his documents over to me ? Thanks


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Ive only been to see him once. He seemed a bit shocked that i already had all documents ready even the introduction letter from me. I think he was expecting to write that for me himself. When he saw my two contracts he said,"you will be refused, you have two contracts therefore it means one or two payslips will have different name and reference numbers" despite this i explained to him that everything has been only transferred.
> 
> Also, does this mean i need to ask my husband to send all his documents over to me ? Thanks


Yes, once he's sent all his documents to you, you will then include your own and send them all over to Sheffield for processing.

Also make sure your last payslip and bank statement are within 28 days of submitting the online application. Your employment letter should also be within 28 days.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your help i feel a lot better now. So my contracts really wont be a problem? ?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Also is it necessary to provide my birth certificate?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Also is it necessary to provide my birth certificate?


Your british passport is enough.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

So my contracts wont be a problem?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> So my contracts wont be a problem?


This you should ask nyclon or Joppa.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lol ok where are they???

Also my passport and my documents have one letter mistake on my name. My passport shows asha my documents show aisha. When i fill the form online i believe i should write asha as shown on my passport, this should not be a problem should it?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Lol ok where are they???
> 
> Also my passport and my documents have one letter mistake on my name. My passport shows asha my documents show aisha. When i fill the form online i believe i should write asha as shown on my passport, this should not be a problem should it?


They both are forum moderators and online most of the time.

Why haven't you got this corrected? I would personally get the name on the passport corrected before submitting the application. A passport is an official document, UKVI are most likely to believe whats on that, than the name you enter on the application.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

When i submit my application, when filling in the form i will write what is shown on the passport. I have a problem in correcting this as they said it was too late. My passport is the only document that shows asha the others show aisha however like i said i have been advised to show how my name is spelt on the passport as this is what will be checked rather than other documents.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> When i submit my application, when filling in the form i will write what is shown on the passport. I have a problem in correcting this as they said it was too late. My passport is the only document that shows asha the others show aisha however like i said i have been advised to show how my name is spelt on the passport as this is what will be checked rather than other documents.


You know best then.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I would just like some advise on this please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Two contracts, with explanatory letter from your employer, should do.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Joppa thank you for your reply...what are your comments regarding the spelling issue on my passport. As said above my passport has one spelling mistake from my other documents however i know that i should state the exact spellings shown on my passport on application form. 

If you think this can be an issue do you think an affivadit will cover it?? 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, as on your passport.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

The fact that my name is spelt different on other documents wont be a problem then?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really. Just a note to point out this slight discrepancy will do.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your help it makes it seem so much easier. The solicior made it out as if things were very complicated but thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, it's in their interest to create more work for themselves to charge you even more fees.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

However, i have been advised to wait another month as it could be difficult to explain that it is the same employer. I was told to wait another month just to make the case simple otherwise immigration officers may not go intol detail and it will go to appeal.

What are the new rules on sending the documents to sheffield??


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> However, i have been advised to wait another month as it could be difficult to explain that it is the same employer. I was told to wait another month just to make the case simple otherwise immigration officers may not go intol detail and it will go to appeal.
> 
> What are the new rules on sending the documents to sheffield??


The applicant has to send his documents to you from Pakistan and then you add all your sponsors documents and post everything to Sheffield.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Does that mean i have to fill the form on his behalf and sign it too?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Does that mean i have to fill the form on his behalf and sign it too?


You can fill it in for him if you want, but he has to sign it himself.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

How will i do this? If he doesnt have my documents he wont be able to fill my detail ie employment details and until i dont have his i wont be able to either. 

However i read on the internet that in the box where it asks you to sign the form you can just type the name?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> How will i do this? If he doesnt have my documents he wont be able to fill my detail ie employment details and until i dont have his i wont be able to either.
> 
> However i read on the internet that in the box where it asks you to sign the form you can just type the name?


Employment details go into Appendix 2 which has to be filled in by hand and doesn't need signing.

The VAF4A online application requires two signatures after it's been printed (unless this has changed in the past few months).

Even having typed in applicants name in the declaration, a signature is still required.

You can complete the form for him online and he can then print it in Pakistan, sign it and send it to you along the other documents which he will need to post to you anyway, so you can post everything along with your own supporting documents to Sheffield for processing.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

How long after I register, do I I have to complete the whole form? 

Also, will he be given the chance to make the payment online or will I have to do it from here? 

Thank you


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Also why does the employment details have to be filled in by hand? Why not online like the rest?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Also,I have also checked that my signature is not needed it's only the applicants who is my husband


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> How long after I register, do I I have to complete the whole form?
> 
> Also, will he be given the chance to make the payment online or will I have to do it from here?
> 
> Thank you


Once you register, your account remains active for 2 years. So you can complete the form whenever you want, as long as you complete it within 120 days of starting it. Otherwise you have to start all over again.

You might have some other questions which can be answered here, regarding the online service: https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/Home/ViewFAQ

He can make the payment from Pakistan or you can do it.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Also,I have also checked that my signature is not needed it's only the applicants who is my husband


Yes, only the applicant's signature is required.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

My husband needs to pay online. If I register online now fill my details, rather than sending my documents Pakistan, then give the password to my husband he can fill and sign his section print it and then send it to me, then I can attach all my documents and send it to Sheffield. 

Can you also tell me if any of my husbands documents need to be attested from any solicitor in Pakistan? I believe all of mine need to be attested.

If I print an online statement and have it stamped by the bank will this be accepted?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> My husband needs to pay online. If I register online now fill my details, rather than sending my documents Pakistan, then give the password to my husband he can fill and sign his section print it and then send it to me, then I can attach all my documents and send it to Sheffield.
> 
> Can you also tell me if any of my husbands documents need to be attested from any solicitor in Pakistan? I believe all of mine need to be attested.
> 
> If I print an online statement and have it stamped by the bank will this be accepted?


Yes you can fill in whatever part you want. Just remember to fill it in/read it as if you are him, because the form is for him to really fill up, not you.

Make sure your nikkah nama has the Union Council's stamp on it. Must also include an English translated version, if you have a computerised marriage certificate as well, include that too. 

My wife didn't need anything attested from Pakistan. I didn't get anything attested from here either. Except for online bank statements. They must be stamped, if the bank doesn't stamp them, ask them to write a cover letter which states the statements authenticity.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

All my bank statements are original I believe they don't need to be stamped however if I print an online statement, that needs to be stamped by the bank??

Which documents of mine need to be attested by the solicitor?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> All my bank statements are original I believe they don't need to be stamped however if I print an online statement, that needs to be stamped by the bank??
> 
> Which documents of mine need to be attested by the solicitor?


Yes, you're right.

Well going by my personal experience, I didn't get any document attested by the solicitor.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for your help. I thouhjt the online registration expires after 30 days. When the appointment is booked online, do my documents have to reach sheffield at that date too? Or is that date only for my husband to submit his passport? 

Can you also confirm that it is only the passport my husband has to submit in pakistan


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Thank you for your help. I thouhjt the online registration expires after 30 days. When the appointment is booked online, do my documents have to reach sheffield at that date too? Or is that date only for my husband to submit his passport?
> 
> Can you also confirm that it is only the passport my husband has to submit in pakistan


That's the date for your husbands biometrics and where he'll submit his passport as well. Yes just his passport.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

My documents can reach sheffield any time before this appointment date or even after. Is that correct?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> My documents can reach sheffield any time before this appointment date or even after. Is that correct?


I'm not sure about this. But remember to write the GWF reference on the top corner of the package when you send it. You'll get this ref when you register/start the application.

Use Royal Mail Special Delivery when you send them.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

When my husband makes the payment online prints off the form and send it to me with his documents, can i fill out the date by hand ? Also, if he makes the payment online obviously currency rate will change but when i send the all the documents together from the Uk to sheffield will they question why the payment has been made from another country and the documents sent from the uk? 

Thank you ?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

If he's completing the application online, the date needs to be entered online as well. Why do you want to handwrite it?

Either of you can pay for the fees, makes no diff. Documents have to be sent from the UK, unless you send your lot to Sheffield and he sends his lot from Pakistan himself, but this wouldn't be so wise. Best to send all the documents together.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you. The reason i was asking about the date was because im not sure how long it will take documents to reach me therefore i could have dated it from here. I would have done the online application myself too but his signature is the main problem. But thanks anyway


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> Thank you. The reason i was asking about the date was because im not sure how long it will take documents to reach me therefore i could have dated it from here. I would have done the online application myself too but his signature is the main problem. But thanks anyway


The date will automatically be the date the application is submitted online. Without pressing the submit/send/complete (whatever it is) button, he won'r be able to print it or sign it or pay and book his biometrics appointment.

Make sure your employers letter and latest payslip/bank statement are all within 28 days of submitting the application online.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

When my husband submits his biometrics and passport does he need to take anything else ie any part of the documents? Or can he just fill the application form send them to me then attend the appointment,then i can send the documents to sheffield?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> When my husband submits his biometrics and passport does he need to take anything else ie any part of the documents? Or can he just fill the application form send them to me then attend the appointment,then i can send the documents to sheffield?


His appointment letter, this is a must and his ID card. I don't think anything else would be required, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

The application, is appendix 1 & appendix 2 both to be completed online? 

I heard appendix 2 is to be filled in by hand?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Aisha79 said:


> The application, is appendix 1 & appendix 2 both to be completed online?
> 
> I heard appendix 2 is to be filled in by hand?


The application is VAF4A - to be completed online.
Appendix 2 - to be completed by hand.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

So can i fill in appendix 2 myself and send it along with the papers?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I meant can i fill the form and send it to my husband along with the documents therefore he will only have to do the application form appendix 1 online as appendix 2 has to he filled by hand


----------

